# 15 TPI Blugrass Hand Saw



## WoodenGhost (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey guys,

I was given this hand saw. It is roughly 17 15/16" long with 15 tpi. If I could get some info I would greatly appreciate it. Its teeth are in shape of a rip saw but finely toothed. Im new to woodworking and all this but slowly learning so if I have something wrong. Forgive me. Didn't have much luck with google unless I am putting in the wrong info on it.

Here are the pictures of it.














































Thanks in advance

Jesse


----------



## WoodenGhost (Oct 22, 2014)

It would appear that the pictures are to dark. I will retake them tomorrow with closer ones on the teeth.

Just curious because Ive never seen such a finely tooth hand saw and wanted to know what was its intended purpose. I was thinking on reshaping (or try atleast) the teeth to use it as an over sized dovetail saw or tenon saw maybe?

Thanks in advance

Jesse


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Some saw manufacturers made short handsaws with fine hardened teeth for metal cutting. The Disston No. 240 is an example. It had an 18" blade with 15 ppi rip teeth. I don't know if Bluegrass made a similar saw, but that could be what you have.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Check out this forum.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27984

LOTS OF SAW KNOWLEDGE THERE.


----------



## WoodenGhost (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks summer. Interesting to have a metal cutting hand saw. Although I fear I may have started to ruin it for its original purpose as the first 1.5" of the saw I started practicing sharpening it. But never knew something like this existed.

Thanks Slim. I believe skimming through that thread I found the 2hr video that made me decide to try my hand on sharpening my own saws. And actually for this one, it wasn't given to me for free. Brain must of not been working properly when I wrote that. Actually bought it for $8 in a antique shop.

This one was my first saw I attempted sharpening it. Ruined the teeth the first time round. Did much better the second time. Apart from like 5 short teeth from my previous attempt. Cuts wood like butter but I definitly need more practice as not all teeth are right.










It a cheap $10 dove tail. But it cut so smooth that I decided to make it a better handle because my hand would get tired. I messed up with the size of the bolts and went in deeper then I wanted but it works like a charm for now.










Anyways. Thanks again. I will continue to read that thread.

PS. I'm loving this stuff!!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Bluegrass was a brand used by Belknap. I THINK they were all rebranded tools but could be wrong. If you research Belknap you may find more info on it.


----------



## WoodenGhost (Oct 22, 2014)

Awesome. Thank you good sir!


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a few Bluegrass items that I treasure because when I started my business in 1978 I was a Belknap dealer in a small town to supplement my plumbing business. 
They sold everything, at least it seemed that way.


----------

